# Portsmouth Show Oct 28th



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All Just to let you know that we still have a few tables left so if anyone would like one contact me at [email protected] or message me through here.
Tables are £25 for 6ft space. 
If you dont want tables but are planning to come spread the word lets make this the best show we have ever had.
Regards Lyn


----------



## vetdebbie (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi

I've emailed twice and Pm'd you - we'd like to book at table for procorns. If you can PM me or adsclarke on here or reply to my email that would be great.

(My email is a bit flakey so if you didn't get them, try Ads on [email protected])

Debbie


----------



## gavin2583 (Mar 19, 2010)

i dont want a table but would like to attend for purchasing can you send me info please as i havent been before thanks


----------



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

The show is at Havant Leisure Centre on the 28th October, doors open at 10 to members and disabled 10.30 to all others.
What else would you like to know.
Lyn


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Remember the clocks go back on the 28th


----------



## Matt3005 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Show*

What is the postcode for the venue please?


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Matt3005 said:


> What is the postcode for the venue please?


http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/pras-shows/780521-read-first-show-details-dates.html


----------

